# Anyone else wondering why they shot a 4.5 year old deer?



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes I know I am making a lot of assumptions here but with the limited facts that are provided that is really all one can do. 

http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Arti...tail+Harvested

I am assuming that a ranch that can grow that caliber of deer knows enough to be able to age a deer on the hoof, if not know the age by scouting it during its life. Since it was on a HF fence ranch I am assuming that many of the threats would be at least reduced or minimized and they were not scared of it leaving the ranch, being poached or killed by a natural predator. I just can't get over how much larger the deer would be in 1,2, or possibly even 3 years not to mention the fact that the bruiser would have been able to spread his seed all over the ranch. Please enlighten me 2 coolers&#8230;.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think it works like that on that place.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Those deer can go nutso non-typical and a 250" deer in that scenario is nothing special if he has lots of abnormals.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Encinal said:


> Those deer can go nutso non-typical and a 250" deer in that scenario is nothing special if he has lots of abnormals.


X2. Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I cant believe he can't shoot a deer of that caliber and it just be ok !


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

For some reason, some deer can start to decline and he may have peaked out.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

I am certain economics came into the factor. Checks good, saftey off, boom!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

round two


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yall are over analyzing things fellas... I am fairly certain that the deer looked at the hunter funny thus getting a cap in his ace...


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

I would certainly love to have a replica hangin on my wall, no doubt.... But it would seem to be an empty emotion holding the horns in the kill photo and what about the bordem in the actual telling and listening of the hunting story. A deer like that might go for $50,000 plus on the hoof and for what? Like I said you'd be better off buying a replica. not to mention he had shot another monster in the same fashion the day before. ***!


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

that is a very nice buck; and yes a young deer, but what they wont to shoot regardless of age is their business nobody else---we are only getting one side of the story


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> round two


And it's Friggin rediculous! What a way to burn out a Nice OP-and i'm not talking about THIS OP!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Encinal said:


> Those deer can go nutso non-typical and a 250" deer in that scenario is nothing special if he has lots of abnormals.


_You're Right!, Encinal......With the deer going from a 205"(sheds) last year, and blowing up this year, like he did, they figured he would never grow another set of horns (typical) like this again. They thought this would be the time to take him. And, don't worry...his left plenty of his genes in the herd._


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

catchup said:


> I would certainly love to have a replica hangin on my wall, no doubt.... But it would seem to be an empty emotion holding the horns in the kill photo and what about the bordem in the actual telling and listening of the hunting story. A deer like that might go for $50,000 plus on the hoof *and for what? Like I said you'd be better off buying a replica. not to mention he had shot another monster in the same fashion the day before. ****!


You must have been there to see the whole hunt take place...perhaps you were the guy wiping his arse, too? Yes, he paid to shoot them, OR DID HE? For all you know, the Bang's might have donated the hunts, given him the hunts OR he paid for them. Do you even know? Point being, get off the guy- you have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA HOW THESE DEER WERE KILLED, DO YOU? You are in no way, shape or form, the one to decide whether or not the gentleman should have shot this deer vs paying for a replica. On second thought, maybe he felt like he didnt want to be a poser by buying a replica of a big buck, rather than shooting one? Ever think of that? If one has the money to pay for it, then he/she is the individual who makes that call, NOT YOU. I don't suppose you'd be one of those fella's who raids the craigslist ads for people selling horns and claiming you shot them?:spineyes:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*"Anyone else wondering why they shot a 4.5 year old deer?"*

Hmmmm.....nope!!! Nobody is sticking their nose in this guys business and telling him how to hunt.

Good to see it's still OK to hunt in America.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

A broken main beam on that deer could deplete the value of the deer by a REDICULOUS amount... Record book typicals arent a dime a dozen....

There are non-typicals everywhere scoring 200+... typicals? not so much... supply and demand my friends....

Its like playing the stock market..... you know what you have now, but are you willing to gamble it away for what tomorrow may bring?

Imagine how painful it would be for that deer to NOT reach that level next year.... or get sick.... or break off.... we are talking numbers over $25,000....

A bird in the hand.........


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> A broken main beam on that deer could deplete the value of the deer by a REDICULOUS amount... Record book typicals arent a dime a dozen....
> 
> There are non-typicals everywhere scoring 200+... typicals? not so much... supply and demand my friends....
> 
> ...


and sadly.........that's what whitetail deer hunting had come to. big $$$$


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> and sadly.........that's what whitetail deer hunting had come to. big $$$$


What's your point? It's not this way at all. It's only like this if you choose to hunt this way. Our ranch isn't like this at all and we have 140" deer running around. The lease I'm on isn't like this either and we have had tremendous deer taken off of it.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Wasn't trying to get in anyone's business or stir the pot. Not being a trophy white tail hunter or the owner of a million dollar high fence ranch myself I can see a lot of reasons to let a young huge deer walk, at least until after this years rut. Was just looking for more knowledgeable opinions than mine, thanks for not sugar coating on the responses.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

When I was in New Zealand a few years ago there was a Stag on the ranch that was a true monster and the owner said they wanted to give him another year or two. Well about a month after I was home I looked at their website and there he was dead with a super well known nascar team owner standing behind him. I guess if you are in the bussiness of selling deer and a well paying client ask how much you tell him a figure and let him decide if he is old enough to shoot.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

It''s all about money.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> and sadly.........that's what whitetail deer hunting had come to. big $$$$


Guess you better start bashing every thing on this planet then.... Like baseball, cars, fishing and darn that Mrs. Smith because her apple pies arent a dollar anymore!


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw a 180+ last year get gored and pass away from his injuries. It happens a lot.

The guy that owned the ranch was saving that animal for a special guy. Sadly that did not work out.

The pasture that animal was in is about 2000 acres. HF - yes, but no easy hunt. I hunted a critter I posted here for four days with a hunter last year, along with a PH from overseas. We were not successful for several reasons, but with a more in shape hunter perhaps we would have been.

Ten days later, new hunter, told the owner I ws taking him to X blind and sitting there all week if we had to. I knew that critter came by it every day or two. We would just wait him out. Three hours later we were taking pictures.

Then, I messed up. I was kidding the PH guy, "there's nothing to this hunting business, just perserverance". I hunted the next four days solid trying to get a guy a shot at any trophy axis, on a ranch that is lousy with them. No luck at all.... figures...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

yer_corks_under said:


> $$$$$$$$$


X 2 
Yep, it has been only for the dollars for years. Herd management is a term used to make the city slickers buy in on the program and to keep them coming back.
I am in no way criticizing the ranchers. Business is business.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Same reason guides let people keep fish that are 1/2" over the minimum instead of "letting them grow" for their next years' clients to catch. Clients and lease hunters pay their hard earned dollars to succeed on their day on the water or lease. Deprive them of that and there may not be any "next years' clients".

Besides, they taste better on your own BBQ grill and look better on your wall than the next guy's- even if they are a tiny fraction smaller than they would have been.

Ya snooze, ya lose.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well one of my friends has this one for sale for $22,000 any takers ?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Well one of my friends has this one for sale for $22,000 any takers ?


I'm holding out for next year's genetic modifications.

I hear they're working on a deal where you can design the horns on Photoshop, program them into the DNA, custom mix a feed program and get the exact rack you want in a few years. You won't even need a real deer, they'll grow the horns in a lab.

Not really, but it seems to be headed that way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Because they can and they did. They taste better.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> X 2
> Yep, it has been only for the dollars for years. Herd management is a term used to make the city slickers buy in on the program and to keep them coming back.
> I am in no way criticizing the ranchers. Business is business.


yep...
if they(owners/agents) been watchin' a certain animal, well then it's just feedlot shootin'.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

impulse said:


> I'm holding out for next year's genetic modifications.
> 
> I hear they're working on a deal where you can design the horns on Photoshop, program them into the DNA, custom mix a feed program and get the exact rack you want in a few years. You won't even need a real deer, they'll grow the horns in a lab.
> 
> Not really, but it seems to be headed that way.


Exactly!!! I couldn't have said it better! Wonder, if I could get another "Hole in The Horn"!?!?!?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

A lot of ya'll have no clue what it takes to raise a deer of that caliber or how to do it. Some of ya'll post on here about genetic modification... if that is the case someone explain to me how Encinal can modify the genetics of native wild deer to get a 300 class buck?

I will guaranty that that one deer payed the mortgage and expenses on that ranch for a year (if not more). Would you pass the opportunity to sell it at 4 if there is no way of knowing if it will be alive the next year? It was shot on a property that is a business and I think they made the proper business decision.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Believe it or not folks but that was a real deer. No photo shop but I think they mounted the whole deer. But he mite still be available

Charlie


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Well one of my friends has this one for sale for $22,000 any takers ?


How old is he? and does your friend take the Lone Star card, Ive been saving up my state benefits


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Believe it or not folks but that was a real deer. No photo shop but I think they mounted the whole deer.


Charlie, I didn't mean to insinuate that particular buck isn't real, or the photo has been altered. It's a great looking trophy.

But I am a little worried that the increasing cost of hunting will do what the gun control nuts haven't- put Texas deer hunting into the realm of airplane racing and other sports that ordinary people can only afford to watch on TV.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

impulse said:


> Charlie, I didn't mean to insinuate that particular buck isn't real, or the photo has been altered. It's a great looking trophy.
> 
> But I am a little worried that the increasing cost of hunting will do what the gun control nuts haven't- put Texas deer hunting into the realm of airplane racing and other sports that ordinary people can only afford to watch on TV.


There will always be culls for us poor folks.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> There will always be culls for us poor folks.


Not when they figure out how to grow a 250" with hormone enhanced concentrated feed on 5 acres and lock up every postage stamp patch of land under a lease- with a high fence.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

impulse said:


> Not when they figure out how to grow a 250" with hormone enhanced concentrated feed on 5 acres and lock up every postage stamp patch of land under a lease.


I think that you over estimate the number of hunters lined up with 50K for a 250" rack. When they become a dime a dozen they will become a dime a dozen.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

If they can do it on 5 acres, (or 50 of them on 250 acres) it won't be $50K any more, but still more than I can afford.

I realize I'm exaggerating, but I'd like to see a chart showing by year the percentage of land in Texas locked up under high fence hunting leases. Maybe the percentage is so low that there's nothing to worry about in my grandkids' lifetime, but there seem to be more and more land taken out of the public (and the cheap) domain every year. And they ain't making any new land, while we're popping out more new hunters and potential hunters every year.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

I think most of us have watched Deer Hunting grow into a HUGE business over the years that will only stop when people quit shelling out Big Bucks for Big Bucks. My hat is off to both the Hunter and the Land owner for growing such an amimal and can assure you that his genes are spread thru that herd.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

They best way to secure your grandkids hunts in Texas is to buy property and elect republicans. As expensive as hunting in Texas has become, I would rather have the option of saving up for a hunt over saving up for a hunt and hoping to get drawn in the lottery.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

impulse said:


> we're popping out more new hunters and potential hunters every year.


Now, let me up front and say that I don't deer hunt. My Granddad never took my Dad and my Dad never took me, so I missed this boat a long time ago. BUT how is "popping out more hunters and potential hunters" a bad thing? As an avid outdoorsman, the more people we can introduce to the sport, the more support it will have going forward, right?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> yep...
> if they(owners/agents) been watchin' a certain animal, well then it's just feedlot shootin'.


you know fellas, i was thinking about this last night, it's a great topic and i was drinking some wine and crown after the wine was gone...

i was thinking back to when i shot my buck on my uncle's place in Falls City, it's 400ac LF and we run cattle....we all pretty much do that, whether it's LF or HF.

Kurt's post just about summed up my thoughts on this....we all watch deer, we all (well most) have game cams, we all use those game cams to track and pattern a deer, most cams are setup at a feed station or feeder in most cases, which is a "sit and wait" which is a "feed lot shoot".

in my case, i had a pattern on my buck, what days, times and feeder location he liked, i hunted him hard for a month on weekends and during the week when i could, on the days i thought he would be there, he showed up, but late or really really early then vanished, but i knew he was there.

i finally got him in the blind i knew he would be at, around the doe that were at that particular feeder....kind of the same thing if you think about it. :cheers:


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

fishin styx said:


> BUT how is "popping out more hunters and potential hunters" a bad thing? As an avid outdoorsman, the more people we can introduce to the sport, the more support it will have going forward, right?


Popping out more hunters is a great thing, and I hope there's enough affordable places to hunt that the potential hunters get a chance to enjoy the sport and become hunters.

But they're not making any more land and the principals of supply and demand would predict the prices will rise even if all the land currently available stays available. And taking more and more land out of the affordable domain with high fences (and subdivisions, and on and on) is accelerating the rise in prices.

I don't hunt any more, either. I haven't in many years. But I want to know my kids and grandkids will have the opportunity to make their own choices about hunting based on what they enjoy, not whether they can afford access.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

impulse said:


> Popping out more hunters is a great thing, and I hope there's enough affordable places to hunt that the potential hunters get a chance to enjoy the sport and become hunters.
> 
> But they're not making any more land and the principals of supply and demand would predict the prices will rise even if all the land currently available stays available. And taking more and more land out of the affordable domain with high fences (and subdivisions, and on and on) is accelerating the rise in prices.
> 
> I don't hunt any more, either. I haven't in many years. But I want to know my kids and grandkids will have the opportunity to make their own choices about hunting based on what they enjoy, not whether they can afford access.


There is always the National Forrest for affordable hunting, but the odds of finding any animal that is 4.5 years old is slim. That's what the fences do.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

yer_corks_under said:


> $$$$$$$$$


You are 100% correct....The shooter paid the BIG DOLLARS...and down came the animals.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Just wait till you see the one that Bill Glendening killed last weekend in Missouri...here's 1 pic.

Suppd 411


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

if that deer walked in front of my stand it would be dead dear. I could careless if it was 4.5 years or 2.5 years. I would even say that if the deer was half that size it would be dead.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Oh My!! That is one freak nasty of a deer!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The numbers put out by the TWA and the TYHP indicate that the number of new hunters is on the decrease in the state and has been for several years and mostly due to all the reasons satated in this post and the other one on this buck... It is our job to make certain that we introduce young people to the outdoors every year... TAKE A KID HUNTING...Walker



impulse said:


> we're popping out more new hunters and potential hunters every year.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> The numbers put out by the TWA and the TYHP indicate that the number of new hunters is on the decrease in the state and has been for several years and mostly due to all the reasons satated in this post and the other one on this buck... It is our job to make certain that we introduce young people to the outdoors every year... *TAKE A KID HUNTING*...Walker


AMEN! :cheers:


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day, I don't care if you have high game fence or not. My question is if you do high game fence ur property do you keep the deer that were on ur property or do you have to make sure no deer are on it?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

jda004 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, I don't care if you have high game fence or not. My question is if you do high game fence ur property do you keep the deer that were on ur property or do you have to make sure no deer are on it?


 No you build the fence but leave a few gaps or gates open for a few months and feed the middle of the place heavily. Then one morning at daylight when you know there are 8 or 10 deer at all 6 of your feeding stations you close the gates.sad2sm


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

do land owners that high game fence their property have to pay any taxes/payments to the state for trapping those deer?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jda004 said:


> do land owners that high game fence their property have to pay any taxes/payments to the state for trapping those deer?


No, but if they do it correctly, they get the Ag Exemption on the property tax as if they were raising cattle or crops.


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> You must have been there to see the whole hunt take place...perhaps you were the guy wiping his arse, too? Yes, he paid to shoot them, OR DID HE? For all you know, the Bang's might have donated the hunts, given him the hunts OR he paid for them. Do you even know? Point being, get off the guy- you have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA HOW THESE DEER WERE KILLED, DO YOU? You are in no way, shape or form, the one to decide whether or not the gentleman should have shot this deer vs paying for a replica. On second thought, maybe he felt like he didnt want to be a poser by buying a replica of a big buck, rather than shooting one? Ever think of that? If one has the money to pay for it, then he/she is the individual who makes that call, NOT YOU. I don't suppose you'd be one of those fella's who raids the craigslist ads for people selling horns and claiming you shot them?:spineyes:


You are an idiot with way to much time on your hands. Get a life


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> I think that you over estimate the number of hunters lined up with 50K for a 250" rack. When they become a dime a dozen they will become a dime a dozen.


You are correct. Finally someone starting to make some sence


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> you know fellas, i was thinking about this last night, it's a great topic and i was drinking some wine and crown after the wine was gone...
> 
> i was thinking back to when i shot my buck on my uncle's place in Falls City, it's 400ac LF and we run cattle....we all pretty much do that, whether it's LF or HF.
> 
> ...


easy on the crown if you believe that buck spent any potion of his life other than its final days out side of a 1-5 acre pen being hand fed daily and very use to seeing and dealing with people


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchup said:


> easy on the crown if you believe that buck spent any potion of his life other than its final days out side of a 1-5 acre pen being hand fed daily and very use to seeing and dealing with people


Do you believe this to be the same way with Every monster buck that has been taken in a High Fence?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think he just likes the sound of his voice while he's typing....



catchysumfishy said:


> Do you believe this to be the same way with Every monster buck that has been taken in a High Fence?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

catchup said:


> You are an idiot with way to much time on your hands. Get a life


I've got a life, a great one at that- too much time on my hands? Luckily, I'm afforded a job where I can hunt, fish, play on 2cool as I please. You're calling me an idiot? Interesting, that must make you a poser. Buy any horns off the net lately? Or are you the guy who cuts antlers off of road kill for sweet euro mounts? You are correct in that I am making several assumptions here, however, your posts can only lead me to believe you have absolutely no idea what you are speaking of. Clearly, you are the idiot. Maybe if you had some spare time, you could educate yourself. HAVE SOME kisssm

I'm sure you're much more well-versed in deer management than myself- after all, I'm only 26. Perhaps you could've implemented a much stronger game management program to top the one I designed/used? Want to talk numbers? Let me guess, you also had a ranch bigger than the 6000acres+ I managed. Your whitetail must have been bigger, too? Jealousy is a wasted emotion, dude. People like you don't really matter in my life. You're on the sidelines- when you want to talk with the big boys, be prepared to get scolded like the little redshirt riding the pine you are.



catchup said:


> easy on the crown if you believe that buck spent any potion of his life other than its final days out side of a 1-5 acre pen being hand fed daily and very use to seeing and dealing with people


Once again, your response shows your lack of knowledge. Our 6000ac+ ranch never had these 1-5 ac pens you speak of. Hand fed? What are you used to, petting zoos? Wild deer/pen raised deer, you name it, should not be hand fed. Maybe you were kicked by one? Again, I can't believe you resort to such statements, as you couldn't be farther from the truth. I digress, this is coming from someone who'd rather buy replica horns than shoot one...you from California, bruh?

Looks like you're an idiot poser who lacks grammar, as well.



catchysumfishy said:


> Do you believe this to be the same way with Every monster buck that has been taken in a High Fence?


Come on, Wick- lets quit feeding the troll.



Rack Ranch said:


> I think he just likes the sound of his voice while he's typing....


Seems to be the case.


----------



## Hogsticker24 (Oct 7, 2008)

HEY CATCHUP ERIK ESTRADA THINKS


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I've got a life, a great one at that- too much time on my hands? Luckily, I'm afforded a job where I can hunt, fish, play on 2cool as I please. You're calling me an idiot? Interesting, that must make you a poser. Buy any horns off the net lately? Or are you the guy who cuts antlers off of road kill for sweet euro mounts? You are correct in that I am making several assumptions here, however, your posts can only lead me to believe you have absolutely no idea what you are speaking of. Clearly, you are the idiot. Maybe if you had some spare time, you could educate yourself. HAVE SOME kisssm
> 
> I'm sure you're much more well-versed in deer management than myself- after all, I'm only 26. Perhaps you could've implemented a much stronger game management program to top the one I designed/used? Want to talk numbers? Let me guess, you also had a ranch bigger than the 6000acres+ I managed. Your whitetail must have been bigger, too? Jealousy is a wasted emotion, dude. People like you don't really matter in my life. You're on the sidelines- when you want to talk with the big boys, be prepared to get scolded like the little redshirt riding the pine you are.
> 
> ...


ur so awesome :cheers:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> ur so awesome :cheers:


What? Are you stalking me now? If you want to say something, say something with value- there's an idea?!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BWB, you mean to tell me you didn't use C'mere Deer for that brute? :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> BWB, you mean to tell me you didn't use C'mere Deer for that brute? :biggrin::biggrin:


Heck no, I used dat akern rage and tinks doe tinkle! :dance::wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> BWB, you mean to tell me you didn't use C'mere Deer for that brute? :biggrin::biggrin:





Blue Water Breaux said:


> Heck no, I used dat akern rage and tinks doe tinkle! :dance::wink:


And he was tied to a Tree in a Dog Kennel Just like ALL of the rest of them EVER!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> What? Are you stalking me now? If you want to say something, say something with value- there's an idea?!


yeah I am. watch your back.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

so the Kruncher does work! :biggrin: :bounce:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> yeah I am. watch your back.


Everyone watches thier back when your around Giblet! :biggrin:


----------

